# Table Saw Sled vs Miter Gauge



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

A table saw sled has always been on my "nice to have - but not really essential" list. I built a "quick and dirty" sled once for a special project. It got the job done but it was very crude and I deemed it not worth keeping.

Recently, Rockler had a sale on this sled and I said, "why not?" I don't remember if it was $89 or $99, but I remember it was a pretty good deal.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18063&filter=table%20saw%20sled

I always thought sleds have two basic purposes: (1) large panels and (2) small items that you can clamp down on the sled.

I just completed a 2 day project where I used the sled a lot. I used it on some semi-large panels and I used it on a number of routine cuts.

I used to assume that my miter gauge would always be my first choice and I would only use the sled on special situations. Now, I think it will be just the opposite.

Until the last 2 days, I did not realize just how handy a crosscut sled can be.

I'll do a review of this particular sled shortly.

I'm curious about how others feel about miter gauge versus cross cut sleds. As an FYI - my primary miter gauge is the Osborne EB-3, an excellent miter gauge. I'd be particularly interested in the opinions of those who have both a high quality sled and a high quality miter gauge. In what situations do you prefer one versus the other?


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

Good to hear that this is a good sled. I bought it in the same sale ($99 and free shipping) but haven't had a chance to use it yet (some temporary medical stuff is preventing me from using most of my power tools right now). I'll look forward to reading your review - the reviews on Rockler's site were all very positive.

Did you get the drop-off sled too? I didn't bother with that one (yet).


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't understand buying the drop off piece. A half inch piece of plywood works just fine for a very small fraction of the price. I cut an 30" by 18" piece from some 1/2" plywood I had laying around. Amazingly, this was 1/2" plywood that was actually 1/2" thick.


----------



## jwisbey (Oct 17, 2011)

I built a version of the super sled and use it for all my cross-cuts that my miter saw cannot handle. I hardly use my miter gauge any more.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah, that was my thinking on the drop off…I figured I'd wait till I saw a need, and then put something together.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I rarely use the miter gauge that came with my saw. Not that there is anything wrong with it. I tend to use my RAS and SCMS for most mitered cuts.

Like yourself I built a crude workable sled and was planning on building another one with some improvements to make it better, when I received my Delta sliding table attachment. The Rockler sled set up is very similar to the sliding table. The only real difference I see in the 2 is the drop off portion of the sled.

Look forward to your review of the sled.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I recognize the value of the sled vs. the miter gauge but just keep putting off making it.


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

I bought the incra miter sled, love it! It is on my saw 80% of the time


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I have my own, I rarely touch my CMS or miter gauge.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I tend to use my super sled every time I need to cut a lot a parts the same length. Don't know why but the stop block on the sled just seems more convenient than the one on the miter gauge. Maybe if I had a longer fence on the miter gauge (mine is 18") I would use it more for these repetitive cuts. ANOTHER good topic by Rich.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Some time back I bought an Osborne Miter Gauge. I thought it was the end all of angled cuts. I loved it and couldn't see why I'd ever need anything else. 
I recently aquired the Incra 5000 sled in a trade deal. I wasn't sure if I'd even need it. I loved my Osboune so much. 
Then a couple of days ago, while pondering how I was going to cut (repeatedly) 67.5 degree angles on small pieces without taking a chance on chopping my fingers off, I noticed the Incra hanging on the wall and realized it would do them easily. 
So the last couple of days I've been going back and forth. This is my conclusion (for me, maybe not for everyone).
I still like my Osborne for long pieces. In my opinion,, there is just no substitute for the stability and easy repeatability I confidently get from the Osborne.
For small or awkward angled pieces, the Incra sled iss the way to go. I still don't know how I would have safely cut the twenty four pieces I done today without the sled and hold down clamp. 
I am picking up some hardware next time I go to town so I can hang the sled on my sawstation on the opposite side as the Osborne so that from now on, they'll both be equally handy depending on what I'm working on.

By the way Rich, very good topic. I don't recall ever seeing a topic that pitted a quality miter gauge against a quality miter sled. I have seen topics on scrapping crappy miter gauges in favor of a good sled. It's a whole different ballgame though when you think about the benefits of both as long as they are both quality accessories. I hadn't really put what I typed above into thought until I read this post.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for their excellent comments. I don't mean to gloat, but this is the kind of discussion LJ should be all about.

Regarding the subject at hand. When on sale, the Rockler sled is only $99. Most, if not all, of the quality miter gauges cost more than that. It is starting to seem like a "no brainer" to me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

You can also get the Osborne EB-3 for $99 with free shipping here. They say for a limited time, but it has been at this price for months. I don't know for sure it'll last though. I know that seems like a lot of dough to drop on a miter gauge, but as I'm sure Rich will attest to, it's worth every pennie. The only thought I've had since I bought mine (I got it for $99) is that I wish I'd bought one sooner.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Is this the sled Rich? At the present time it is $139.99. Rockler ha sales all the time though. Even at the present price though, it still is pretty cheap if it's a good sled. It is WAY cheaper than the Incra I have if I had bought the Incra new.


----------



## 1yeldud1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Rich - I built my first sled and I have not touched my miter gage since. I am on my second sled (built a 2nd one that is fixed at 90 degrees - just a little more refined) and I also built one that is adjustable, like yours, and I built a sled to do picture frame type work. My projects are much more accurate than before - One of the best moves that I have ever made - thanks to the guys and gals on lumberjocks that inspired me to build these projects - Im shure you will fall in love with your "sleds" !!!!!


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Good topic Rich. I use a sled very often and your accurate in your perception of being most suitable for panels. Mine will take up to 23 inch wide panels. I also use the mitre gauge friquently for smallish,repetitive cuts off a gauge block clamped to the fence. I use the gauge block on large panels as well when I have several of the same length. I have enough other options that I do not use the large sled to attempt any mitre cutting on the table saw but will on occasion use the mitre gauge for some situations. The thing about sleds that really worrys me is that I see many folks put a lot of time and expense into making them with t-slot stops, adj. mitre angle stops,etc. For what its worth, I still have all of my complete fingers and have been cutting wood with spinning blades for 41 yrs now because of a few rules I follow: I never reach over the blade, If I do cut a mitre on the table saw it will be long point first (many sleds I see allow short or long point) and I never will mitre with a pieace captured by a stop. And btw whoever mentioned that osborne setup, thanks. I looked at the sight. I would have ordered one but I have a one inch slot so Im out of luck on that one.JB


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

i recently built a sled for my table saw…it seemed like an appropriate project for a beginning woodworker…i'm building upper cabinets for my shop and the sled was so handy,not to mention SAFER then using the supplied miter gauge that came with the saw…the sled has turned out to be very accurate…good topic Rich…THX…


----------



## Robsshop (Apr 3, 2010)

The most positive things I find with TS sleds are just how much more confident I am when making a wide range of various cutting operations with sleds verse miter gauges. Making precise ,safe and multiple cuts in various forms of size and positions and even materials on the TS was the overwhelming factor when I decided to make the switch to sleds over miter gauges. And I have never looked back and yes, it was an eye opening an experience as You have come to experience Your self. Welcome to the club and that looks to be a great first addition to Your sled arsenal !! Nice find and thanks for sharing….........ROB


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

To me your description honestly sounds like the wrong tools for the wrong job.

Granted there are some situations where a tablesaw can cut a little more cleanly, but mostly when cross cutting I use a mitre saw, chopsaw, sliding mitre or something to that affect.

However if I do need to cut a dado for a turned piece for something like a shelf, I'll make very accurate marks then break out a mitre guage with a sacrificial board behind it. Depending on the mood I'm in, I'll either stack the dado blades, or just use a regular blade and carefully hog it out.


----------



## startreking (Jan 4, 2012)

I currently have an sears evolv. So a cross cut sled is almost mandatory. My only regret is I didn't build it before my last project.


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

*Robsshop* is absolutely correct!

I have a strong opinion about proper tool/machine use and I am going out on a limb "outing" my opinion on this *BUT…*

Once you work on a decent size TS and have a well functioning sled on your saw… For ripping (one piece or multiple rips), multiple lengths of crosscut, mitering, and compound miters, as well as sheet goods that a chop saw can not handle… the sled is unbeatable. Its safer, quicker and much more stable than a miter gauge.

Say what you will about Miter gauges, its my belief that once you use a sled and and a decent sized table saw ("professional grade"), you will never really want to use something else!

Unless on a job site, *IT IS THE* proper tool for doing these things (in reference to a TS with a sled) which requires good prior planning for shop work, because a large table saw is difficult to move and belongs in a shop.

On the Job that I am currently working, we have to cut many compound miters, many rips, and so on, and I am constantly (to my self, of course) thinking that we do not have sufficient sized machines; chops saws or our expensive and "toy like" Saw Stop saw with its puny 12 inch blade, if its even that big.

Granted, it depends on the type and size of the table saw. I all the shops I have worked in until recently, we have had a Altendorf F45, Martin, or SCM as the main TS (with sled). That is the standard size of a reasonably sized saw for an industrial or production use. Anything else, or after using such a saw (a saw with a decent sized sled and blade), seems like mowing an acre of tall grass with a push mower instead of a nice sized John Deere Lawn tractor or something. Both will get the job done, one just does it quicker and better!

I have used many saws and that's just the way it is, or how I feel anyway!


----------



## ETwoodworks (Jan 10, 2011)

I bought my Incra 5000 a while back and I love it. I was really torn between that and the Incra 1000 with the mitre express where I could easily remove the mitre gauge frome the sled and use it. After about 6 months using the sled I have not been tempted to buy a good mitre gauge as I intended to later on. I will sometimes pull out the mitre gauge that came with my bosch 4000 job site saw but only for rough cutting. My conclusion is that any sled made or bought will open up cuts that seemed tedious befour as long as it's accurate. 
Oh I almost forgot to mention. It was only a few days after I got my sled I shipped my mitre saw out to the shed for storage. The mitre saw cant match the accuracy and repeatability. The RAS takes up much less space on the rare occasion I need it.


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

My miter gauge is hanging on the wall. I built my sled last winter and have it on my saw all the time. The only draw back with it is I don't have a place to store it when I'm ripping. I guess I need a bigger shop.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I use an Incra 1000se sometimes. For straight cuts I mostly use a sled. I have a large one with a long arm on it, a smaller one for smaller stuff and one I cut at 45 degrees for mitres. I really prefer the sled


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

My miter sled cuts a full 24". It's accurate but doesn't look like much. The bottom is birch plywood and the two runners are oak strips. The two cross boards were made from 2×4's. The front board is mounted with T-nuts and bolts so that it can be adjusted for squareness occasionally. Whenever the piece is small enough to use my miter gauge with I reach for it because it is more convenient. If the piece is big enough then I use the sled. I've had my sled for at least 3 years, maybe more. I plan on making one in between my big sled and my miter gauge.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I have an old Delta Contractor's saw that has been upgraded with a Vega fence, link belt, good blade, 220V, etc. The original guard is still in use, but is modified for quick on and off, meaning less than 30 sec. Right behind me when I am working on the TS are two sleds, a super sled that handles up to 25.5 inches, and an even larger panel sled. I can go from orginal guard and the Vega fence to the sled in under a minute, and same going back. My super sled does extremely accurate miters, using a digital angle guage.

LJ members convinced me to make a super sled instead of a simple sled, and it was a good choice.










The RAS gets 99% of the crosscuts for obvious reasons, I don't even have to measure for cuts up to 28". The only drawback to the sleds is the depth of cut issue.

For that reason, I made a quick and dirty miter jig for the RAS, and it is currently in use on a project. I think I will make a jig for the sled to do some of that work as well, since it is inherently more accurate.

Moral of the story, it takes a couple of saws and a few gizmos to get all the cuts done. But I don't have a miter gauge and don't have much use for one at this time, the sleds and RAS take care of just about everything. Think I will upgrade my RAS jig, and make another for the sled to handle longer miters…........


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

For those of you interested in this topic, I have posted a review of the my sled in the Review section.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I use both a sled and an Incra 1000SE. I like the stop on the Incra when cutting miters. My sled does not have a blade gard, so I use it VERY CAREFULLY.
Bill


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I very rarely use the miter gauge but I use the sled a lot.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Good topic.

I'm mostly with *Bill White*: it's quicker and easier for me to use my 1000SE for smaller pieces. For "boards," I'll invariably get out my sled, but … it means finding a temp home for my TS fence, pulling the guard and anti-kickback pawls, pulling the ZCI, to drop the riving knife, using the sled, and then … putting everything back to "original," when I'm through.

I'm never in a "hurry," in the shop, but I'm not afraid to save time ;-) Often, the Incra is just … a LOT faster.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Since I got the Incra express sled It has not come off my TS except when I need to rip boards. my miter gauge is built into the sled and I have absolutely no reason to take it off of it. the sled makes everything so much easier - cuts are easier , more precise, and safer regardless of how big or small the piece you are working with is.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I made a sled that will cut any degree angle not just up to 45 degrees. I use it as a taper jig mostly.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I very seldom (don't even know where it is) use my miter guage, as I have an Excalibur sliding table on the left of my Unisaw (my friend Pat does the demo). I had one of the earlier versions for about 15 years, and upgraded to the current model two years ago.

I made a couple sleds for specific purposes a few years ago, but haven't used them since.


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

Here is a good example… this is not the saw from my last shop, but almost exactly the same model… just a little newer.

You can rip, miter and crosscut, very fast. These guys are awesome to work with.










Probably too big for small shops though! Someday after I save my pennys and dimes I will buy my own personal one!


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

I have several sleds that I have built myself. It's 50/50 using the sled or miter guage. I also have a sliding compound miter saw that gets a lot of use as well.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Uhhhhhh? I DO know how to spell "guard". New laptop with a different "touch" on the keypad…...
Anyway, that's my excuse.
1000SE rocks.
Bill


----------

